# Pope&young Boon da Crocket



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

would someone tell me the diffrence between pope&young and boonda crocket.


----------



## nolejoel (Jan 4, 2007)

pope and young are record animals taken with archery equipment and boone & crocket are more for firearms


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*P&y= 120+ inches, archery*

B&C= 150+ inches, gun


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

P&Y is 125 inch


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

B&C I'm not sure but, I thought it was 170 and it can be be any guns are a bow


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Your Right...*



Bowdon said:


> P&Y is 125 inch


I'm wrong.... P&Y= 125"


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

Reich said:


> B&C= 150+ inches, gun


The minimum for Boone and Crockett deer is 170" or better after all deductions from side to side, shot legally by any weapon. Pope and Young is for archery hunting, with 125" or better of antler. These measurements are for typical antlers. Non typical antlers for Boone and Crockett minimum score is 190".


----------

